# Rossignol all track R-duro review



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

I just got back into the game after riding a specialized hard tail 18+ years ago. My latest interest is enduro type riding and after researching fairly budget conscious options I stumbled on a deal for 18/19 Rossignol R-duro for a couple grand. Mine must have been a late 18 model as it has some 2018 and 2019 components mixed a bit.

Rossignol is a new french brand in the bike game but really old in the ski equipment biz. They seem to market towards the ski resort riding crowd for summer activities.

The story is they bought Felt bikes and in partnership with Time, engineered these bikes as new product, not just rebranded Felt designs.

It's a pretty standard aluminum enduro bike design with a rockshox yari in 170mm up front and a monarch plus r rear shock in 160mm. WTB i-35 scraper rims with 27.5x2.8 nobby nics. Shimano deore M6000 brakes with 203mm rotor up front and 180mm in the rear. Sram NX 1x11 drivetrain with some chain guide/bash guard gadgetry.

Also features a KS eten i dropper post and a pretty decent Rossignol branded saddle. The dropper has been a revelation to me coming from the old days.

So what you get with this bike is a typical economy component set on a nice aluminum frameset with good long travel and good plus tire clearance.

It is in the same weight range as the Trek fuel ex 5 at around 33ish pounds.

I also dig the bright orange.

Bike rides amazing but my frame of reference is limited to old hardtails so the ride review is also limited in scope. There is a good youtube ride review of this bike that helped me factor my decision.


----------



## Thunderboltgreaseslapper (Jun 14, 2004)

congrats on the new bike. I like the orange color too. The rear suspension and linkage on that bike looks very similar to a number of bikes: KHS 7500, CTM, and Fireeye Burning. I have a Fireeye Burning AM and absolutely love it. Probably the best combination of plush, pedally and poppy I have owned. Climbs like a goat! I hope you like your new bike.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

What does a bike like this cost? I'm not a fan of orange frames but this frame looks nice.


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

Boulder Pilot said:


> What does a bike like this cost? I'm not a fan of orange frames but this frame looks nice.


I picked it up for $2200. The suggested retail for this model is $3300.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Smoking deal for a bike with such a solid component list. Cheers!


----------



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

I've been looking at the same bike. Are you still liking it?

I'm looking at using it for a long travel jump bike for riding ramps in my back yard and some trails with my kids. I have arthritis in my spine and I need something to soften the landings, my hard tail is making me suffer.

Thanks.


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

nobody special said:


> I've been looking at the same bike. Are you still liking it?
> 
> I'm looking at using it for a long travel jump bike for riding ramps in my back yard and some trails with my kids. I have arthritis in my spine and I need something to soften the landings, my hard tail is making me suffer.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, still riding it and liking it. Can't wait to ride more this coming season.


----------



## R1D3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Does the bike come with extra derailleur hangers or any contact or ordering information for hangers? I'm very interested in this bike, but I worry that it is a crash away from being a pile of scrap metal if the derailleur hanger breaks...


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

R1D3 said:


> Does the bike come with extra derailleur hangers or any contact or ordering information for hangers? I'm very interested in this bike, but I worry that it is a crash away from being a pile of scrap metal if the derailleur hanger breaks...


Yes, mine came with 1 extra hanger in the box. I also purchased another for around 15 bucks from Rossignol customer service (emailed them from their website) and it came in packaging labeled "Felt bikes" unsurprisingly. They email you an order form and instructions.


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

Hanger pic:


----------



## R1D3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you so much! I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this bike. Is the bike holding up well? And how does it do on climbs? I know it is not the lightest bike, and that it doesn't have a lock-out. I appreciate it!


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

R1D3 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this bike. Is the bike holding up well? And how does it do on climbs? I know it is not the lightest bike, and that it doesn't have a lock-out. I appreciate it!


I have ridden it one season, a few hundred miles, and no issues other than having to top off and mini-bleed the rear brake.

Climbs very well with the plus tires on my steep rocky wasatch front mountain trails.
I went to tubeless immediately out of the box. I am able to climb just as well as my buddy who rides a carbon framed transition patrol, though I'm sure it takes a little more energy given the weight. I am a tall lanky guy and the size large fits well and is on the big end for a large. Seemed pretty equivalent to the XL transition patrol in dimensions.

Brakes and suspension perform fantastic from my limited frame of reference. The KS eten dropper post top ring sometimes likes to loosen a bit. I check it by hand for tightness before each ride and it has held up.

Saddle is quite comfortable for me, no complaints.

I'll be ready for a 50hr lower leg and rear can service soon, but it still seems plenty small bump responsive.


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

Just a follow up on this thread regarding frame parts support. Rossignol also offers frame bearing/pivot rebuild kits that include all the rear end pivot hardware for around 80 bucks plus shipping. Just thought I would mention that since parts availability for hangers was a concern. I also assume these kits are made by felt bikes since the hangers are. I placed an order for future maintenance.


----------



## R1D3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey there. Thanks to your input, I ended up getting the same bike, and I absolutely love it. Would you mind sharing a picture of the items included in the rebuild kit? Much thanks!


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

R1D3 said:


> Hey there. Thanks to your input, I ended up getting the same bike, and I absolutely love it. Would you mind sharing a picture of the items included in the rebuild kit? Much thanks!


When it arrives I will post some pics. Congrats on your purchase. One of the really good deals out there I think.


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

R1D3 said:


> Hey there. Thanks to your input, I ended up getting the same bike, and I absolutely love it. Would you mind sharing a picture of the items included in the rebuild kit? Much thanks!


Suspension bearing kit arrived. Looks like a complete set of rebuild hardware. All pivot bearings and pivot axles, and top and bottom shock bolt hardware.


----------



## R1D3 (Apr 10, 2013)

B52U said:


> Suspension bearing kit arrived. Looks like a complete set of rebuild hardware. All pivot bearings and pivot axles, and top and bottom shock bolt hardware.


You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar. You have my sincerest gratitude.


----------



## Kaedenmtb (Mar 21, 2017)

*How's it holding up?*

I'm thinking about getting this bike, my current bike is a Diamondback mission 2 with a bunch of miles. I jump and do Enduro stuff but also race xc on the same bike. Also, where did you find the extra parts? Thanks!


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

Kaedenmtb said:


> I'm thinking about getting this bike, my current bike is a Diamondback mission 2 with a bunch of miles. I jump and do Enduro stuff but also race xc on the same bike. Also, where did you find the extra parts? Thanks!


I placed an email order directly with Rossignol Group. Sent them a message on their website, they sent me back contact info for their US based product support guy. He looked up the part numbers and gave me a form to fill out to order the rear rebuild kit. I also purchased an additional extra hanger.


----------



## Kaedenmtb (Mar 21, 2017)

Was service fast? How’s it holding up?


----------



## R1D3 (Apr 10, 2013)

I rode the crap out of this bike, and even had a nasty spill on it. The bike sustained no damage.


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

Kaedenmtb said:


> Was service fast? How's it holding up?


At the time they shipped pretty quickly. No complaints. Haven't had to use any of the spare parts yet. I disassembled my rear triangle recently, cleaned everything and repacked my main pivot bearings. Holding up well, still smooth. Have to pay real close attention to the spacer location/order on the different pivots as the spacers are different widths on each axle. Same with shock mounting hardware.


----------



## TheZeroMan (Jan 19, 2021)

Has anyone put 29er's on this bike? I would like to upgrade from the 27.5 wheels, what hub type should I look for when upgrading?


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

TheZeroMan said:


> Has anyone put 29er's on this bike? I would like to upgrade from the 27.5 wheels, what hub type should I look for when upgrading?


Haven't tried. Front should obviously be fine, but clearance on the rear is in question. With 27.5 x 2.8 nobby nics I have about a thumb nail width or a little more than a half inch clearance to the frame.


----------



## willianm (Feb 25, 2021)

I bought a Rossignol All Track Enduro after reading a lot of reviews on the internet. This thread was one that convinced me to buy one, because I couldn’t find another entry-level full suspension during the pandemic. 

Just an update regarding support. I’m trying to buy an extra derailleur hanger for about 3 months. They don’t reply to my e-mails. I’m not sure what is going on with them, but don’t buy their bikes. It’s not worth the headache.

If you don’t believe me, go to their website and ask for an extra derailleur hanger.

Btw, If anyone knows another way to buy an extra derailleur hanger for this bike, please let me know.


----------



## TheZeroMan (Jan 19, 2021)

willianm said:


> I bought a Rossignol All Track Enduro after reading a lot of reviews on the internet. This thread was one that convinced me to buy one, because I couldn't find another entry-level full suspension during the pandemic.
> 
> Just an update regarding support. I'm trying to buy an extra derailleur hanger for about 3 months. They don't reply to my e-mails. I'm not sure what is going on with them, but don't buy their bikes. It's not worth the headache.
> 
> ...


Did you get it at a Sun Ski & Sports? If so, go to the service area and request one, they are supposed to come with an extra when you buy the bike, but they usually keep them unless the buyer asks for it since they are hard to get and need them for service repairs.


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

willianm said:


> I bought a Rossignol All Track Enduro after reading a lot of reviews on the internet. This thread was one that convinced me to buy one, because I couldn't find another entry-level full suspension during the pandemic.
> 
> Just an update regarding support. I'm trying to buy an extra derailleur hanger for about 3 months. They don't reply to my e-mails. I'm not sure what is going on with them, but don't buy their bikes. It's not worth the headache.
> 
> ...


It's nuts in the bike industry right now. Try to email Greg Daniels directly. He is the guy they had me order parts through. [email protected]

Also double check your extra parts box (assuming your bike was shipped) mine was buried pretty deep and I didn't discover it right away amongst all the other parts like tokens and reflectors and sram manuals.


----------



## willianm (Feb 25, 2021)

TheZeroMan said:


> Did you get it at a Sun Ski & Sports? If so, go to the service area and request one, they are supposed to come with an extra when you buy the bike, but they usually keep them unless the buyer asks for it since they are hard to get and need them for service repairs.


Yes, I bought it there. I asked them about the extra derailleur hanger, because I knew it was supposed to come with one (thanks to this topic ). They told me they didn't have it... probably they know about this problem with support and they are trying to save as much as possible.


----------



## willianm (Feb 25, 2021)

B52U said:


> It's nuts in the bike industry right now. Try to email Greg Daniels directly. He is the guy they had me order parts through. [email protected]
> 
> Also double check your extra parts box (assuming your bike was shipped) mine was buried pretty deep and I didn't discover it right away amongst all the other parts like tokens and reflectors and sram manuals.


That's true, my guess is that they are having problems with their suppliers, but not replying to my support requests is one of the major problems. I feel I'm on my own. If I break my derailleur hanger, I'm not even sure when I'll be able to fix it.

I bought mine at Sun&Ski, I asked them about the extra derailleur hanger and they said they don't have it...

Thanks, I'll try to talk to Greg Daniels directly. I'll keep everyone posted here. I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Roswellnascar (Mar 11, 2021)

Boulder Pilot said:


> What does a bike like this cost? I'm not a fan of orange frames but this frame looks nice.


I just bought this for $2499, Sun and Ski


----------



## Roswellnascar (Mar 11, 2021)

B52U said:


> It's nuts in the bike industry right now. Try to email Greg Daniels directly. He is the guy they had me order parts through. [email protected]
> 
> Also double check your extra parts box (assuming your bike was shipped) mine was buried pretty deep and I didn't discover it right away amongst all the other parts like tokens and reflectors and sram manuals.


Yes, mine was also buried with the extra materials


----------



## CChordStudios (Apr 4, 2021)

I just bought this bike! Only have one ride under my belt. Can’t wait to get back on it...tomorrow! I’ll keep y’all in the loop if I encounter any issues. BTW, there was an extra hanger packed with the owners manual. I feel lucky. And I think this was the last dual sus bike in all of Nashville.


----------



## B52U (Jun 6, 2019)

CChordStudios said:


> I just bought this bike! Only have one ride under my belt. Can't wait to get back on it...tomorrow! I'll keep y'all in the loop if I encounter any issues. BTW, there was an extra hanger packed with the owners manual. I feel lucky. And I think this was the last dual sus bike in all of Nashville.


This bike has been plenty reliable for me, the only irritation I have encountered is the lock ring on the dropper post kept loosening up on me so I cranked on it with a rubber strap wrench and that seemed to keep it snugged up. I also got a soft rear brake after some pad wear and performed a mini-bleed on it to top off the fluids and get the air out and that has been fine since.

I got the itch and upgraded my yari fork internals to the latest air spring and lyrik damper but honestly the Yari motion control damper and debonair spring performed admirably for what I put them through. Rear shock has been great.

I think this bike is a great value for a new relatively obscure brand. I hope Rossignol stays in the bike game.


----------

